# My PC-98 translation projects



## BabaJeanmel (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello  people,

just a small thread to advertise my PC-98 translation projects a bit, as I know some of you might be interested 

I'll include the age rating and eventual content warnings so you know what to expect.

All games are fully playable on real hardware and emulators alike.

*Amy's Fantasies (December 2022) (Warning: really fucked up adult content)*









The infamous Hiroyuki Kanno unmarketable porn VN he did to troll C's Ware, his editor at the time. It's a pretty disgusting game, but it's so (intentionally) dumb that it manages to be hilarious at the same time.

Being a script port of the Himeya Soft Windows version, and with ready-to-use powerful editing tools at my disposal, it was a pretty quick project. The longest part was editing the graphics, then there was only 6-7% of untranslated or very mangled text I had to edit.

Download 1.0 here.

*Holy Girl Force Lakers II (November 2022) (Warning: Adult Content)







*

Sequel to the first game, and a huge step up from it. Better graphics, harder challenge, cheesier story, more variety in ennemies and available strategies. One of my personal PC-98 favorites.

Everything's translated so far. The cherry on the top is that half a chapter that was missing from the game because of an error has been restored, too!

Download 1.1 here.

*Jast Memorial Collection (November 2022) (Warning: Adult Content)*
























The official English JAST USA translations ported from the MS-DOS to the PC-98 version. Includes a brand new title screen for Season of the Sakura and uncensored CG for Runaway City for the very first time on PC-98!

Download 1.0 here.

*Guynarock 2 (November 2022) (Warning: Nudity and body horror, not recommended under 16)







*

A translation project by Alpharobo I've been helping with. A short VN in a horror sci-fi setting, with awesome artstyle. The developers and artists would later become famous for the Viper series.

Download 0.99 here.

*Holy Girl Force Lakers (May 2022) (Warning: Adult Content)*









Cult classic T-RPG with an awesome art direction, cool music, and an awesome sentai-meets-magical-girls like atmosphere. Oh, it also has some interactive sex scenes. Replaces the menu-only version I published last year.

Download 1.1 here.

*Run Run Concerto (March 2022) (Warning: Adult Content)




*







An early Elf action game, reminiscent of some very primitive version of Deshing Desperadoes. Except you lead a female runner team and there is a bit of strategy and resource-management involved (not to mention pathfinding for the later levels). Notable for being one of the few eroge that can actually be played in competitive 2 player mode.

Download 1.1 here


*FOXY (February 2022) (Warning : Adult content)*









An early strategy game by legendary eroge publisher Elf. Not their best work, but an interesting piece of history.

Download 1.0 here

*YU-NO: A Girl that Chants Love from the Edge of the World (December 2021) (Warning : Adult content)*









One of the most influential VNs of the 90's and Elf's most famous work. Based upon TLWiki's translation of the Windows version.

Download 1.03 here

I've also published menu patches for *Sei Shoujo Sentai Lakers III (adult content)* and *Tamashi no Mon: Dante no Shinkyoku yori (all ages)*

They're not quite as polished as my later works, but at last they can help you if you want to play these games and don't know any japanese. They both come with a full walkthrough.

Sei Shoujo Sentai Lakers III

Tamashii no Mon menu patch (PC-9801 version)

Tamashii no Mon menu patch (FM Towns version)


----------



## Nikokaro (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello , and congratulations on the release of the Foxy translation. For some reason this thread had gone unnoticed by me, partly because I was expecting an update to the old thread. I'll take a look at this game, but generally these older pc-98 games are very difficult and repetitive.
I eagerly await news about your other new projects, perhaps a complete translation of one of the Lakers series titles (but I'm afraid I'll be waiting in vain...).


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks ! Fear not, Foxy is not a really hard game. Actually, the IA can be cheated quite easily, especially on the later missions. You can actually finish it in 4-5 hours (less if you enable no wait mode on an emulator). It's a cakewalk compared to later Elf strategy titles.

And you can already watch all the event scences except the ending from the sp disk menu, without having to play though the whole thing 

I'll definitly return to Lakers at one point, but in the meantime I'll be working on some less text-heavy games. I've already got two current projects in the works, but won't announce anything before they're in a presentable enough state. I'm quite busy with some irl stuff atm and I don't want to generate some false hope for a fast release on either of them ^^


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Mar 8, 2022)

Time to unveil one of my next projects, as it's about 75% complete ATM...

*Run Run Kyousoukyoku (Warning: Adult Content)







*

Another early Elf game, first released for the PC-88, then ported on the PC-98. This time, it's an action game, reminiscent of some very primitive version of Deshing Desperadoes. Except you lead a female runner team and there is a bit of strategy and resource-management involved (not to mention pathfinding for the later levels). Notable for being one of the few eroge that can actually be played in competitive 2 player mode.

It's a pretty short game , very light-hearted and silly. It's also kinda sluggish, but can become perfectly enjoyable if you boost the CPU power a bit (say 2x or 4x to make it more of a challenge).

Expect a release quite soon. The testing phase may be longer than the translation itself ^^

BTW, the next project is still in the very early phase and will require a lot more work. But the wait will be worth it


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Mar 10, 2022)

Run Run Kyousoukyoku is done! Download here.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Mar 22, 2022)

Now working on Dragon Knight III. A little proof of concept here :


----------



## Nikokaro (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow, that's just what a lot of us have been waiting for......So many great memories....
Maybe you could make it less difficult and stressful by increasing the experience points that are awarded. Would you be able to?


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Mar 23, 2022)

I won't mess with the game data. But it will be easier to grind on emulator by enabling fast foward. Battles are automated in the PC-98 version, so the trick works nicely


----------



## Levine91 (Mar 25, 2022)

WOW! Keep up the great work man, always nice to see translations for hardware that us, "English speakin folk", never got the chance to experience.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Apr 12, 2022)

A quick glance at the Lakers 1 full translation I'm working on at the same time :


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Apr 22, 2022)

Updated first post with my latest progress. Here is a video of the beginning of Lakers as a bonus.


----------



## Aristeia (Apr 25, 2022)

Always nice to see the PC-98 getting exposure. I'm glad your translation projects are getting a boost too! I know that you post progress actively on discord (Probably the only English PC-98 community on there) but you'll definitely reach more people here.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks ! I'm planning to do a little website to centralize everything, I'll let you know.
BTW, Lakers is more or less 35-40% done now. After finishing the text insertion, I think I'll send it to QC to a few testers while I work on DK3. I want to make sure the english text is clean enough before publishing it.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Apr 26, 2022)

Just FYI I uploaded my finished patches there (oldies-retro/other oldies/games fixes & patches section) . They might be easier to find from outside this way


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 1, 2022)

I'm actively searching for a graphics editor to work on the title screen. It just needs the english title ("Holy Girl Force Lakers") to be inserted in a similar style than the original. Feel free to contact me if you're interested 





EDIT: Done, here it is


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 11, 2022)

Lakers 1 in testing/proofreading phase. And actually, Lakers 2 has already begun! The same people (Anata and Kirinn B.) are involved on the graphical part and have done an awazing work, so I figured it would be nice to give you a little preview!

Menus are mostly done, all graphics have been edited, but hacking will be a bit more complicated, especially on the animation part. I'll begin to work on the script when these issues are sorted.

EDIT: Intro works! You can check it there:

**


----------



## Stellar (May 18, 2022)

I love the aesthetic of these pc98 games, the pixel art is beyond gorgeous and I have long since lamented a lack of translation patches for the original ROMs since I much prefer playing visual novels on portable devices.

The Asenheim Project was our best bet until now, but this is much better! I don't know what your long term plans are, but if you can keep porting existing translations to the original pc98 versions that would be incredible  

Thank you for all your work so far regardless.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 18, 2022)

Thanks! 

I'm not planning to do any more script ports ATM. I'm more motivated in doing new stuff from scratch.

As for my future plans, I must first release Lakers 1 (should not be too long from now, tests are going smoothly), then I'll finish Dragon Knight 3 and do Lakers 2. Then we'll see


----------



## Segger (May 19, 2022)

I really wanna play PC-98 but they’re usually the type that I would rather play in bed or when I’m out and about. Anyone have any luck with playing them on a handheld of any sort? Playing the Phoenix Wright trilogy on DS made me this way I guess.

I was actually considering one of those anbernic handhelds specifically for running visual novels but not sure if there’s a PC-98 core available for them, if anyone has one I’d be interested in hearing if these translations run.

Thanks so much for the Yu-No translation port. That will be my first go-to since I’ve wanted to play it for a while but was always annoyed that the Windows version’s graphics are worse in my opinion to the nicely pixel dithered PC-98.


----------



## Nikokaro (May 19, 2022)

Segger said:


> Anyone have any luck with playing them on a handheld of any sort?


Of course! You can play it on PSP via Neko Project 2: it has very good compatibility, very fast gameplay and near perfect sound. In contrast with Retroarch PSP, using NP2 core, the games are too slow and unplayable.
Pictured below: Dead of the Brain, a legendary horror-VN recently translated into english, which I highly recommend.



Spoiler: *mod edit* large image



View attachment 310624


----------



## Segger (May 20, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Of course! You can play it on PSP via Neko Project 2: it has very good compatibility, very fast gameplay and near perfect sound. In contrast with Retroarch PSP, using NP2 core, the games are too slow and unplayable.
> Pictured below: Dead of the Brain, a legendary horror-VN recently translated into english, which I highly recommend.



Oh damn nice. I didn't realize NP2 was fast or stable. 

Welp, you’ve spurred me into purchasing a  USB charge cable and a new crappy Chinesium battery for it. I haven’t played my it in over a year since I couldn’t find the charger and was pretty disappointed with the battery life I was getting anyway. Maybe I’ll just charge off a power bank when it gets low this time .

Dead of the Brain is such a dumb sounding title but the premise sounds fun, horror VNs tend to be pretty gripping. I’ll definitely check it out if my PSP still works fine, hoping I didn’t fry it by using the wrong charger at some point..


----------



## Stellar (May 20, 2022)

Segger said:


> not sure if there’s a PC-98 core available for them, if anyone has one I’d be interested in hearing if these translations run.


I am running YU-NO on my RG351P with no issues.

But don't expect a lot of PC-98 games to be translated.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 20, 2022)

Holy Girl Force Lakers is now complete and available for download! 

Download it from here.


----------



## Nikokaro (May 21, 2022)

Thanks buddy, you made some nerds (including me) happy. 
It works great on my dear PSP. Beautiful and unforgettable bgms, nostalgic anime artwork, but the gameplay is very, too slow: too bad. Then again, games from that era are all like that: they require a lot of patience.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 21, 2022)

Fast battle mode can speed up the gameplay a bit. Dunno if it's viable on psp, but no wait mode can be of help, too. 
The full game, vn parts included, takes 7-8 hours to finish.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 24, 2022)

Lakers 2 script tools are ready. Time to get serious with this project!


----------



## BabaJeanmel (May 31, 2022)

A few screenshots from chapter 1:


----------



## Fansly (Jun 16, 2022)

hello mate, for your yu-no pc98 project is there any voice patch for it?


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello, sorry but it's very unlikely. It would need some pretty complex hacking, along with a full revision of the script (some pc-98 lines are different from the Saturn version, and the Saturn script is the one that's dubbed).

I've planned a little maintenance update for Yu-No, though. And also one for Lakers, as there are a couple formatting errors and typos remaining in both games.


----------



## SuperNintendo64 (Jul 1, 2022)

Neko Project II Kai on retroarch windows is giving me an strange error

The Emulator starts but it stops at some message with a "21" in it

What could it be?

(also, currently the neko project II kai core aint working with save states. Maybe downloading an older one could be a good idea, but how can i do this?)


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Jul 3, 2022)

Dunno about your error, but here are my settings for np21kai on retroarch: PC-9801 VX model, base clock 2,4576 Mhz, CPU Feature Intel Pentium, CPU Clock Multiplier 12, RAM Size 13.  Try to set your core this way and see if it does the trick for you.

Otherwise if you're on Windows, give NP21fmgen a try. It's way better.


----------



## SuperNintendo64 (Jul 4, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> Dunno about your error, but here are my settings for np21kai on retroarch: PC-9801 VX model, base clock 2,4576 Mhz, CPU Feature Intel Pentium, CPU Clock Multiplier 12, RAM Size 13.  Try to set your core this way and see if it does the trick for you.
> 
> Otherwise if you're on Windows, give NP21fmgen a try. It's way better.


I am on windows now, got a mini pc for the living room. I will give it a try, Baba. Thank you very much for the tip

Ill also take a picture of what it says on my neko II kai project and post here, just for kicks, since you know japanese





EDIT: here´s what i get when i try any game on Neko Project II kai newer core on windows retroarch

Its the first time im seeing this. Im used to play on npIIkai core on android and never saw something like this.......
Dont have any clue on what it means


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Jul 12, 2022)

I have no clue what is happening there. Basically you got an "illegal interrupt error number 21H", and you're asked to reset the computer.  I never had to deal with something like that... The game has been extensively playtested both on real hardware and emulators, and it's the first time it happens.

Is your image properly patched ? A corrupted executable MIGHT crash at start with cryptic errors such as this one... Just a wild guess. But again, if you manage to run the game on standalone np21, it may just be a np2kai bug.


----------



## SuperNintendo64 (Jul 13, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> I have no clue what is happening there. Basically you got an "illegal interrupt error number 21H", and you're asked to reset the computer.  I never had to deal with something like that... The game has been extensively playtested both on real hardware and emulators, and it's the first time it happens.
> 
> Is your image properly patched ? A corrupted executable MIGHT crash at start with cryptic errors such as this one... Just a wild guess. But again, if you manage to run the game on standalone np21, it may just be a np2kai bug.


I think i should have been clearer: this error aint showing on any specific game, its showing on all games.

And to make everything stranger yet, it only happens on one computer. On my other windows PC the np2kai core is running fine

thank you for the translation. I understand there´s nothing i can do to fix it now, maybe some future np2kai core update will fix it (and bring back save states, that would be nice)


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Jul 16, 2022)

Progress report:

- Almost reached 50% for Lakers 2. I've got my hands a bit full with IRL stuff atm (moved to a new house with my family, lots of stuff to do...) so don't expect a release before the last quarter of 2022. Good news is that the first half of the game is already being playtested/grammar checked.

- I'm not planning to do a full Lakers 3 translation. If we get to crack the engine, I might enhance the menu patch a bit (there is a lack of space in a couple menus, and lots of graphical elements in the main battle UI), but the VN part is huge and not really interesting compared to proper date sims like Dokyuusei or Pia Carrot, so...

- On the other side, making a full english patch for Dante would be nice. But that would require some extensive hacking I'm not capable to do on my own (uncompressing the text, redirect some engine calls triggered by specific characters... not a small job)

- DK3 is not abandonned, but I clearly moved it to "low priority" for the moment.

- A maintenance update will occur for Yu-No and Lakers 1, based on some feedback I got. I'll try to release these (minor) revisions next month. Thanks to everyone who reported these errors to me (don't hesitate if you find some more!)


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Jul 19, 2022)

Updates have been released for Lakers, Yu-No and Run Run concerto (with a new title screen!)


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Aug 21, 2022)

Hit the 60% milestone for Lakers 2. Here are a few screens of the current progress.



 

 





This will be my last big project for some time. Once it's finished, I will take a sabbatical year (apart for the ocasional maintenance patch here and there, or maybe a couple small-scale projects such as Disc Station or doujin games).

So that means I'm dropping Dragon Knight 3 for the moment. If anyone wants to do it, please feel free to do so (it's not like you need my permission after all, of course ^^)


----------



## ecto (Aug 22, 2022)

This is looking great! Thank you.
I can imagine how straining this is (I did some translations for a board game, and the scope was a lot less complex)

Maybe at some point the interest to start another project comes again. We will wait patiently until then. Thanks again for so many great new things to play with on the PC98. It's much appreciated!


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Aug 22, 2022)

It can be a bit tiresome at times, but I enjoy doing it. Plus it actually helps me improve both my japanese and my english. But it's very time-consuming, and I have less and less spare time these days... That's why I'd like to slow down a bit for the coming months.

As for new english-translated games for PC-98, a lot of nice projects are in the works by others than me ATM. You won't likely run out of good stuff to play anytime soon


----------



## Nikokaro (Aug 22, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> As for new english-translated games for PC-98, a lot of nice projects are in the works by others than me


Sorry to butt in, but what would these other projects be? Where to follow them?


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Aug 22, 2022)

DM sent


----------



## Nikokaro (Aug 22, 2022)

@BabaJeanmel thank you for all you have done for us. Even just porting the translation of Yu-No to Pc-98, making this masterpiece so available on several handheld consoles (through Neko Project II) was a memorable and titanic feat, not to be forgotten.
We hope you will visit us here sometime: you are and always will be welcome. 
In the meantime, I look forward to the completion of your latest effort.


----------



## ecto (Aug 23, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> DM sent


Oohhh. Me too!


----------



## Nikokaro (Aug 23, 2022)

ecto said:


> Oohhh. Me too!


Hi.  He just told me that Dragon Knight 4 translation project is well underway.
https://utreon.com/v/2DVvE9fuakM
Instead I pointed out that the author of Possessioner english translation unfortunately did not give any more updates and I'm afraid he abandoned his project.
https://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=27891.0


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Sep 20, 2022)

Lakers II translation is finished, or at least the first pass is! The editing/proofreading phase is 10% done. Here is a gameplay video including the intro, first event scene and first battle of the game. The h-scene has been cut down for obvious reason, while a couple typos you might see have been corrected since.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Sep 21, 2022)

In the meantime, the patch for Lakers 1 has been updated to 1.1 to properly display apostrophes. The same fix will be applied to Lakers 2 when the translation is released. Download version 1.1 here.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 5, 2022)

I've been helping out Alpharobo for his Guynarock II translation patch. It's just been released! You can get it there: https://archive.org/details/guynarock-ii-eng-patch













As for Lakers 2, proofreading is now 70% complete. Only 4 chapters remain !


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 5, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> I've been helping out Alpharobo for his Guynarock II translation patch.


Hello. What a nice surprise! 
This is a VN/adventure game apparently, or is it? I knew Guynarock R by Sogna but not this one; I don't think this is an hentai game, or am I wrong?

Note: If anyone is unable to patch the game, they can PM me and I will solve their problem.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 5, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hello. What a nice surprise!
> This is a VN/adventure game apparently, or is it? I knew Guynarock R by Sogna but not this one; I don't think this is an hentai game, or am I wrong?
> 
> Note: If anyone is unable to patch the game, they can PM me and I will solve their problem.


Guynarock and Guynarock 2 were Takeru releases by the doujin team that would become Sogna later. Guynarock R is a remake of the first entry, with big production values involved (professional animation and full dub). 

The series is composed of short ADV games with a strong Alien/The Thing vibe.

As for the Hentai, Guynarock 1 has some tentacle rape scenes. 2 only has some nudity and a bit of body horror. Sogna went a lot nastier with the Viper series. That being said, I would not recommend Guynarock to kids ^^


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 5, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> I would not recommend Guynarock to kids


And I certainly cannot be considered a kid....   

Well, nice artwork. It reminds me of Rumiko Takahashi's style. And on the PSP it works great; too bad the font comes out a bit too small, but I can still read it. For those who want to play it, remember to load the system disk in the first slot and disk 1 in the second slot of NP2.





P.S. For those interested, I remind you that the two Horny Sweeper titles (tactical-rpg games) are both available in english. If you cannot find them, please let me know.

Edit: I note with regret that this game is incredibly, absurdly, ridiculously short: not even a demo is that short. It was good while it lasted. Welp, what a disappointment! To hell with it!


----------



## ecto (Nov 5, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> P.S. For those interested, I remind you that the two Horny Sweeper titles (tactical-rpg games) are both available in english. If you cannot find them, please let me know.
> 
> Edit: I note with regret that this game is incredibly, absurdly, ridiculously short: not even a demo is that short. It was good while it lasted. Welp, what a disappointment! To hell with it!



Well... better a short than no game at all, I guess... 

But about Horny Sweepers... I only know of part 2 being translated. So if you wouldn't mind sharing...


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 6, 2022)

As a Takeru release, it was indeed a very short game. But it helped Silence/Sogna gain some recognition and helped fund the first Viper games. So it's an interesting piece of history.

The PC-9821 remake of the first game is as short as the original. They didn't bother to include part 2 ^^


----------



## ecto (Nov 6, 2022)

Sorry to bother you all, but somehow I can't load any m3u files into np2kai (libretro core on a raspberry pi) anymore... I only get the games to work if I transform the m3u into a cmd file or if I load the disks individually.
I'm sure that I was running m3u files before. Strange.
How do you load multi disk games?

**EDIT**
Found it myself.  There was a commit that removed m3u support. But why?


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 6, 2022)

ecto said:


> Sorry to bother you all, but somehow I can't load any m3u files into np2kai (libretro core on a raspberry pi) anymore... I only get the games to work if I transform the m3u into a cmd file or if I load the disks individually.
> I'm sure that I was running m3u files before. Strange.
> How do you load multi disk games?


For my part, I cannot help you. I only use PSP NP2 v.0.81, and the files in .fdi and .hdm format should be loaded in order in disk-slot1 and disk-slot2, the system disk, when present, obviously in the first one. Also that format you mention I have never heard of.
Anyway I hope someone can help you.


----------



## ecto (Nov 6, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> For my part, I cannot help you. I only use PSP NP2 v.0.81, and the files in .fdi and .hdm format should be loaded in order in disk-slot1 and disk-slot2, the system disk, when present, obviously in the first one. Also that format you mention I have never heard of.
> Anyway I hope someone can help you.


m3u files are just text files with all the different disks for one game in each line. That way the emulator knows in which order the disks need to be loaded.  And you only have the pass one file to the emulator.


----------



## Jarly (Nov 7, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> I've been helping out Alpharobo for his Guynarock II translation patch.


Hello. Let me thank you for the translation. PC-98 translations are always welcomed.
Also, could I ask couple of questions if you don't mind?
1. Is story of Guynarock 2 stand-alone enough? Could it be read without first installment?
2. Any plans for the first game?


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 7, 2022)

Jarly said:


> Is story of Guynarock 2 stand-alone enough? Could it be read without first installment?


Hello. First of all, welcome to join us.
While waiting for his answer, I'll tell you mine, if you don't mind.  Unfortunately, that game is so short that it takes you longer to ask those questions than to finish it.
Toward the end it links back to the previous episode with just a hint, but then the credits suddenly take over. Too bad.


----------



## Jarly (Nov 7, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hello. First of all, welcome to join us.
> While waiting for his answer, I'll tell you mine


Thanks for the heartfelt welcome and for the answer.
Well, short novels could be interesting too, in their own fashion. They could serve as a slice of creator's mind/style for example.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 7, 2022)

In the plot of Guynarock 2, the characters have had their memories erased so they don't remember the events from the first game. The intro already hints at it ; and honestly it's pretty easy to follow what's happening even without experience from the first game.

There are no plans for Guynarock 1, nor the remake, sorry. We're currently putting the finishing touches to Lakers 2, it's just a matter of days before release now. Then we'll see, but I'm not doing another full-scale project until 2024.


----------



## Jarly (Nov 7, 2022)

Understood. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 8, 2022)

While you're waiting for Lakers 2 to be completed (just a question of days now!) and as a little bonus, here are script ports for three of the four games composing the JAST memorial collection : Runaway City, Season of the Sakura and Three Sisters Story.

















Disclaimer : despite being fully playable, they have their share of limitations (check the readme file for info). Consider this to be a beta.

They're downloadable here.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2022

Just to let you know, the patch has been updated with localized graphics (title screens, character bios in Sakura). Downloadable at the same place


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 9, 2022)

Even three masterpieces all at once! Three milestones in the history of VNs/Dating Sims in the west return in english on PC-98. Another great event to celebrate for nostalgic fans of this genre, which came to us on ms-dos in the 1990s.
Yet another thank you to you and your colleague for this surprise: your presence here is warmly appreciated and truly priceless. 







Note: Unfortunately, Runaway City has a flaw right from the first scene; after the father's lecture, the next text is missing, and a Japanese script appears above the image, as pictured below.
Could it be that this defect only affects NP2 for PSP? I don't think so.
I am waiting for other users' test about this.
The other 2 VNs seem okay so far.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 9, 2022)

Looks like it can't find a file. I haven't encountered this issue, but I'll double check when I have the chance.


----------



## ecto (Nov 9, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Note: Unfortunately, Runaway City has a flaw right from the first scene; after the father's lecture, the next text is missing, and a Japanese script appears above the image, as pictured below.
> Could it be that this defect only affects NP2 for PSP? I don't think so.
> I am waiting for other users' test about this.
> The other 2 VNs seem okay so far.
> ...


I tried just it on win10 with nk2fmgen and didn't have this issue...


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 9, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> Looks like it can't find a file. I haven't encountered this issue, but I'll double check when I have the chance.


I re-started from the beginning and by changing a little bit the order of reading the various topics I was able to get the father out of the way and now everything is okay. I think the defect occurs if you read that damn lecture a few too many times.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 9, 2022)

OK, glad to see it's sorted out


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 13, 2022)

Holy Girl Force Lakers II is released! Download it here.


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 13, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> Holy Girl Force Lakers II is released! Download it here.


_Domo arigato gozaimashita! _


----------



## ecto (Nov 13, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> Holy Girl Force Lakers II is released! Download it here.


Thanks a lot! I'm looking forward playing it. 

Just a quick question: why don't you like it being on RHDN? It's always my go-to source when I'm looking for a patch...
Anyways, thanks again for all those great PC98 releases and have a nice, hacking free (?) time


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 13, 2022)

ecto said:


> Thanks a lot! I'm looking forward playing it.
> 
> Just a quick question: why don't you like it being on RHDN? It's always my go-to source when I'm looking for a patch...
> Anyways, thanks again for all those great PC98 releases and have a nice, hacking free (?) time


RHDN has switched to a pretty strict non-adult policy lately, and all these games all have some "problematic" content in them.
The Lakers menu patches were there at a point, but I removed them. I only let the Dante patch (all ages)


----------



## ecto (Nov 13, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> RHDN has switched to a pretty strict non-adult policy lately, and all these games all have some "problematic" content in them.
> The Lakers menu patches were there at a point, but I removed them. I only let the Dante patch (all ages)


Ah, thanks for the answer. That makes sense.
With all these adult games on pc98 (and to be honest with some pretty drastic content) it is sure difficult to "promote" them...


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 13, 2022)

That being said, all the games I worked on are pretty "tame" compared to what you can encounter on this platform. I've stopped a couple projects after finding out some stuff that grossed me while playing ^^


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 14, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> That being said, all the games I worked on are pretty "tame" compared to what you can encounter on this platform. I've stopped a couple projects after finding out some stuff that grossed me while playing ^^


Hey buddy, I have a question for you. Answer me freely when and if you want to.  Do you know anything about the history of all these strange and unique pc-98 games, an amazing mixture of adventure games and porn? This has always astounded me, ever since the first game I discovered in the 90s for ms-dos (Knights of Xentar). Moreover, created by such a civilized, polite people with high moral values. 
The pc-98 is full of them, thousands of official and doujin games produced in a few years and aimed only at the Japanese market.
The very first games for pc-88 and pc-98 were mostly "ecchi" with sexual innuendos, the last ones for pc-98 much stronger and blatantly "hentai," until landing in recent years on windows with visual novels/rpgs shamelessly "hard porn" and frankly disgusting, as easily found on a famous "eroge" games site.

Can you tell me something (or post a link) about the birth of these bizarre games on pc-98, who they were aimed at, and why there was such immense production of the genre: perhaps because most Japanese "salarymen" in their daily lives were sexually frustrated and inhibited and found outlet in deviant sexuality? It would be interesting to discuss this. If anyone else is also interested in the topic and would like to respond, they would be welcome to do so.


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 14, 2022)

First of all, thank you so much to you and the rest of your team for the translation of the Lakers games. It's great to have them in English at last. Such nostalgic blast from the time I completed the first one without understanding a word. 
Now, I'll risk to reveal myself as the clumsiest person on Earth but I can't seem to follow the instructions for the second one. For the first one I just dragged the files of the patch to the folder of the game, rewriting the files, and the game was all dandy to go. I played it from start to end with no trouble.

However, if I try  to do the method described above with either the new version of the patch with the fixed apostrophes for the first game or the patch for the second game I cannot play the games, they froze very early.

I understand that it was a crude attempt, probably a miracle that it even worked the first time, ok fair enough I ought to follow the proper instructions but I can't find a HDI image for Sei Shoujo Sentai Lakers II. What I found was the Japanese version which are FDI files (that I take are related to floppy disks) or the Chinese(?) version containing a folder with all the games files, uncompressed. Is there a software to create a HDI image with either version of Lakers II?
I'm probably embarrasing myself with my lack of knowledge, but I've only a basic understanding of getting dosbox to run MS-DOS games.


----------



## RioMigdal (Nov 14, 2022)

Hey,what's going on?


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 14, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hey buddy, I have a question for you. Answer me freely when and if you want to.  Do you know anything about the history of all these strange and unique pc-98 games, an amazing mixture of adventure games and porn



This article of hg101 pretty sums up stuff : https://hg101.kontek.net/JPNcomputers/Japanesecomputers2.htm but basically, Japanese developers were aiming at more demographics than just kids. It was natural to offer some adult entertainment within this media, as it was already the case for movies, comics or photography. Also, taboos are not the same depending on the cultural ascent. Western countries were reluctant to use nudity and sex in their games at the time, while gore wasn't an issue. Japan didn't make any distinction, all content was available but just not for everyone (porn was absent from console games until the PC-FX and Saturn because the target demographics was not the same)



Aurelessa said:


> Now, I'll risk to reveal myself as the clumsiest person on Earth but I can't seem to follow the instructions for the second one. For the first one I just dragged the files of the patch to the folder of the game, rewriting the files, and the game was all dandy to go. I played it from start to end with no trouble.



If you can't launch Lakers 1 when you inject the files from the latest release, that means I let an outdated version of the executable in the "FILES" folder. My bad, I'll correct this quickly.

Using the xdelta patch should work on the Lakers 1 HDI version. Use delta patcher: https://www.romhacking.net/utilities/704/

As for Lakers 2, there is a HDI version available but for obvious reasons I can't give you the address there, sorry. The patch isn't compatible with the chinese DOS version.

By the way, great choice of avatar ^^


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 14, 2022)

To be honest, I was between Yayoi and Natsune but I feared to be deemed basic if I chose the latter for my avatar ha, ha. Anyway, game's working now. Thank you all for all your help.


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 17, 2022)

Does anyone know how to recharge weapon energy (M.P.) in _Lakers II_? After a few shots it runs out right away.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 17, 2022)

You must either let your character still for a few turns, or gain a level (by dodging hits). If you have sp points, don't hesitate to use your special techniques.


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 17, 2022)

There's a battle where you control only two characters during the whole stage that I really don't know how you are supposed to clear without constant save scumming. It did illustrated a point: you have to use (a lot) your healers. Akira and Yayoi are both MVP in that regard. 
In my run, the two characters available in that battle levelled up five times each, so dodging a lot or taking damage and then heal seem the sure way to level up. Faster than even actually defeating enemies.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 17, 2022)

To win this particular battle (chapter 7-1), you must heavily rely on Akira's Bladdard Spark. Basically, you lure the ennemies to make them gather around Akira, praying not to have your equipment damaged in the process, and you use your filled SP bar to use the technique (if you don't know how to use SP technique, check the readme, it's pretty non-intutive tbh)

A well-aimed Bladdard Spark can kill most Gildran goons and all the ninja dogs expect the leader in one hit. 

It's the hardest battle in the game. Chapter 9 has a rough start, but becomes more easier after a couple turns. The rest of the game is pretty straightfoward.


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 17, 2022)

I cannot for the life of me use those special attacks. I do know of switching equipments but they either have no attack at all or another non-special attack.

Sadly I have a bigger problem, it seems that my playthrough has come to a premature ending. After that hard battle where you only control two characters there's another battle (7-2?) in a park, I can clear that stage also but I got an error just in the moment when I guess, for the change of music and delightfully cheesy narration, that that character from the previous battle wants, ahem, to "reward" Akira. The error is that I get a white screen that don't let me continue, not pure white there's also some lines and dots going down all the time.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 17, 2022)

Can you please send me your save ? I'll take a look. The park fight was the one that was missing from the original version, and we had to correct some bugs there. But it worked fine the last time I played it, so I'm a bit surprised.

Edit: crap, I have the same issue. There might be a faulty pointer somewhere... I'll check this at once and let you know.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

Here's the faulty file, fixed. Just use diskexplorer to replace it. My sincere apology.


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 17, 2022)

Working fine now. Cheers. No apologies needed, modding an old game like this one has to be tricky.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 17, 2022)

I still can't figure out what happened... This chapter 7 is cursed, I think ^^

By the way, the patch has been updated, both here and on the Internet Archive.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 19, 2022)

Updated video previews for both Lakers games are now online.

Lakers 1:



Lakers 2:


----------



## Aurelessa (Nov 20, 2022)

Bravo! The one thing I like the most of those previews is that they (that is, you) taught me how to use the special attacks. It seems that I clicked everything but what I should.  And just in time when I'm at the last battles of the game and there're enemies immune to all damage _but_ special attacks.
On a more serious note, brilliant work as always. Surely this English patch will give a second life to this oldie but goodie. Pixel art, and more specifically the pixel art from PC-98 games, has a lot of charm.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm working on a little Jast Memorial update (leading to a proper 1.0). It will include a translated "Three Sisters" intro, uncensored cg for "Runaway" and minor optimisations for "Sakura". Consider this as a Christmas gift before my sabbatical year ^^
If someone managed to reach the omake menu in these games, just let me know. It's referenced in the executables, and there is some unused text here and there, but I'm not even sure they actually exist...


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi pal @BabaJeanmel , I had another little request for you, and one that has been going around in my head for some time. Before you retire, couldn't you take a look at Mad Paradox, a semi-unknown dos "ecchi" RPG game available in english and originally for pc-98. Perhaps, as with the other 3 titles, with some tweaking here and there the english translation will be easily transferable from dos to pc-98. Just a simple idea and curiosity, obviously no commitment or obligation.
Not to mention Pro-Lesring: Ring-out or Knights of Xentar, but I don't want to push it too far. 
With gratitude, yours truly.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 24, 2022)

I've already checked Mad Paradox, but the PC-98 version uses a non-standard FAT that prevents quick file modifications. However, the FM Towns version has been modded to include the english script, and the patch author even made a lot of corrections in the process. It's runnable in Retroarch through MAME, but probably not on handheld devices. It works fine in Tsugaru on Windows, through.

Knights of Xentar/Dragon Knight III _could_ be done, as we have very powerful tools to edit élf games along with a full script dump of the Megatech script, but the engines differences are huge between the two versions. It would require a tiring work of reformating and reinserting the text, not to mention a lot of menu tweaking - we're talking three or four months worth of work, assuming you put it a lot of dedication - all for a very average result (the english script is basically a joke). I was planning to make a full retranslation at a point, but honestly it's not a very good game, even if it has a big nostalgia value for me (Luna even was some kind of childhood crush when I was like 14 ^^) so I quickly became bored and abandoned it after doing the first town (around 3-4%). I'm not sure I even kept the files I did...

I took a quick glance at Ring Out. Data is organized  in a similar fashion than W95 True Love : a big file packing all the scripts, which appear to be in a different format than the original PC-98 version. It would require extensive hacking I can't provide to extract the scripts from both versions and make some heavy copy-pasting between the two. BTW, I'm not even sure the original engine supports ASCII characters at all...

TLDR : not possible atm, sorry.

There are a lot of classics that could benefit for a script port... Nocturnal Illusions, Desire, Gloria, True Love, Amy's Fantasies, and a good dozen others. But most romhackers won't bother because the engines are pretty complex compared to the JAST or Lakers engines, and they already run fine on Windows with the help of a few fan-patches.

The JAST memorial was pretty much the only exception to the rule, as the DOS and PC-98 versions are almost perfectly compatible. Except for changing headers in image files and adding punctuation support by re-enabling a couple calls, everything was already served upon a plate so to say.


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 25, 2022)

@BabaJeanmel , I make one last attempt, hoping not to challenge your patience, before your sad departure: _Power Dolls_. I think it's the last remaining title, ported in the 1990s from pc-98 (jap dos) to western dos and translated into english (except maybe a fighting game that I don't care for). It is a tactical-rpg game, well-known for being slow and tedious, but with nice anime girls, and I don't even think there is much dialogue in it (maybe none?). Something tells me that the translation can be ported back to pc-98 without difficulty: it would be your swan song, so to speak....


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 25, 2022)

Sorry, Power Dolls DOS uses a totally different data format than Power Dolls PC-98...

And don't worry, I'll be back on some translation projects later... just not right now 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022

...Alright, I'm doing this before 2022 ends. Just because I have the right tools and it's a pretty easy port (7% done already). And because the game is so infamous it's worth it.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Nov 27, 2022)

Update on Amy:
- More or less 10% of the script done, including some PC-98 exclusive lines (mostly related to save/load operations) that were hardcoded for the most part.
- Kirinn B once again cracked the graphics format. As a result, I've redone all the english graphics (the existing ones from the Win version were either in the wrong size, untranslated, with inconsistencies and/or blurry text, so I did a lot of edits) . Here is the new title screen as a preview.
- I'll also add the uncensored graphics from the Win version to the final patch.
- Still needs testing, but you should be able to use the PC-9821 soundtrack with an optional patch.

Only the actual script reinsertion remains, and it's a cakewalk compared with what I did for Yu-No. Expect a quick release, probably first half of December.


----------



## Nikokaro (Nov 27, 2022)

@BabaJeanmel , thank you for yet another, welcome surprise: your sabbatical year will have to wait, I'm afraid. 

Side note: I don't know if you follow soccer and World Cup, but many kudos to _Les Bleus_, dynamic and entertaining choral play and great players. We have much to learn from you all.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 2, 2022)

JAST Memorial updated to 1.0. They're now complete, with an English intro for Three Sisters Story and uncensored CG for Runaway City. They also have been playtested, including on real hardware.

If you want to keep your savegames, just extract the GDATA* from your existing disk images and reinject them into the new version. Send me a DM if you have no idea in how to do that.

BTW, Amy now has full translated graphics and uncensored H-CGs. Script insertion is around 40%, so expect a fast release.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 9, 2022)

Amy 99,9% done.

The english script is pretty weak. It is accurate plotwise, but makes a lot of shortcuts and removes basic character characteriziation (Sumire's speech for instance). It honestly feels like a MTL, except it's from a time MTL didn't even exist ^^

The english-translated omake content was even weaker than the rest of the script. I made a few corrections and restored entire chunks of dialogue removed because of otaku references the translator clearly didn't get at the time. There's even a full 20kb worth of text that had been simply cut off (a pretty silly developer's talk, full of puns and other references) and is now fully restored. I did my best to keep the puns as authentic as possible.

I've also made a couple corrections here and there in the main script, but I honestly won't be retranslating the whole thing. It's just not worth it for a game like this. However, it still manages to be entertaining by its totally batshit insane plot and dumb jokes, so if you didn't play it yet, you're in for a wild ride.

There is still one single game crashing-bug near the first h-scene (triggered only by a specific choice) that I'm investigating. As soon as it's corrected, I'll release the patch. I hope to have it sorted for this weekend.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 10, 2022)

Amy's Fantasies released! Download it here.


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 11, 2022)

Also, @jackdbs just released another script port from Windows to PC-98, this time for "Love Potion". If you like old school ero ADV games, make sure to give it a shot! Downloadable here.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 12, 2022)

@jackdbs  , thank you too for this nice unexpected surprise, and welcome to join us. 
I take this opportunity to mention _May Club_ (V.R. Date): has anyone looked at it yet? Is the translation difficult to port to pc-98? It is a fun non-linear, multi-branches, multi-endings dating sim. 

Note to _Love Potion_: Using NP2 you must set GDC to 2.5MHz, to avoid an initial error message. To do this you must "reset with help Key", set the value as pictured below, and then exit the japanese menu (last option).


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 12, 2022)

I looked at May Club and Nocturnal Illusion as they are both included with the limited edition of the JAST memorial collection, but unfortunately they both use a different engine/data format than their pc-98 versions.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 12, 2022)

BabaJeanmel said:


> I looked at May Club and Nocturnal Illusion as they are both included with the limited edition of the JAST memorial collection, but unfortunately they both use a different engine/data format than their pc-98 versions.


Yeah, you had already told me that about the second title but I was hoping for better luck about the first one. That's okay; you have already done so much for all of us. So, as you foretold, happy sabbatical year (unless there are more surprises in store).


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 12, 2022)

No more surprises for now, I'm afraid. I've run out of quick and dirty projects to do! 

As for new full TLs, I can confirm there WILL be a Lakers 3 translation, but not before 2024.

I have some other candidates, but I want to take some time to improve my Japanese fluency so I don't have to rely so much on Kanji dictionnaries. The full TLs I've done (IE not script ports) all had a pretty easy language level, but if I want to tackle some more "serious" stuff, I still have a lot to learn.

I'd like to do a full Dante translation, maybe a big RPG like Amaranth IV or something really cinematic such as Elm Knight, if nobody ends up doing them before me of course. But I can't just jump in and deliver something half-assed with my current language level. Translating some goofy h-games is something, tackling some more well-written stuff is another...

I'm not saying I won't do anything in 2023, though. But nothing on the scale of Lakers (3 months of work) or Lakers 2 (6 months). Script ports or short/text-light games are not completely excluded... depends on the technical side being handled or not, basically.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 13, 2022)

@jackdbs , regarding Love Potion, after the autoerotic scene of the student in the nurse's office, as soon as you get to the gym for the first time, you get stuck with the two options (as pictured below) and cannot continue further.
Can anyone else confirm this fact?


----------



## jackdbs (Dec 13, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> @jackdbs , regarding Love Potion, after the autoerotic scene of the student in the nurse's office, as soon as you get to the gym for the first time, you get stuck with the two options (as pictured below) and cannot continue further.
> Can anyone else confirm this fact?
> 
> View attachment 342725
> ...


It seems this is a recurring problem. Baba told me about this a day ago. Looking into it.


----------



## jackdbs (Dec 15, 2022)

ok this bug is extremely interesting and annoying. i have no idea how to fix it but I think I know what's causing it. this character called "DC2" is an ASCII thing and it's some software flow control thing (which i have no idea how that relates to the game scripts). i've spent the past 5 or so hours trying to fix this and nothing works (besides maybe hex editing but thats a really bad idea that will not work out for readability). there's 3 more of these DC2 characters in later scripts. releasing the patch without any sort of testing to make sure everything was ok in these scripts was quite possibly the dumbest move ive made and I'm so fucking sorry that this could've happened.

Edit: nvm I think I figured it out


Nikokaro said:


> @jackdbs , regarding Love Potion, after the autoerotic scene of the student in the nurse's office, as soon as you get to the gym for the first time, you get stuck with the two options (as pictured below) and cannot continue further.
> Can anyone else confirm this fact?
> 
> View attachment 342725
> ...


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 15, 2022)

jackdbs said:


> ...there's 3 more of these DC2 characters in later scrip...


Until you find a better solution, why don't you leave the original Japanese text in these cases? Would that be possible?



jackdbs said:


> ...I'm so fucking sorry that this could've happened.


There is no problem, lad; these are things that can happen. Rather, we are grateful for your generous efforts devoted to this old adv game.


----------



## jackdbs (Dec 16, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Until you find a better solution, why don't you leave the original Japanese text in these cases? Would that be possible?
> 
> 
> There is no problem, lad; these are things that can happen. Rather, we are grateful for your generous efforts devoted to this old adv game.


It turns out Baba ran into the same bug while hacking Amy's and told me how to fix it up. I've fixed all the game breaking and softlocking bugs that were around. Love Potion is now 100% playable front to back. Also Baba helped out with making some much better looking main menu images (although one of them is still my original but i decided to release this patch now so that no one else can download the 1.1 and get softlocked).


----------



## ecto (Dec 16, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> @jackdbs , thank you too for this nice unexpected surprise, and welcome to join us. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nikokaro said:


> @jackdbs  , thank you too for this nice unexpected surprise, and welcome to join us.
> I take this opportunity to mention _May Club_ (V.R. Date): has anyone looked at it yet? Is the translation difficult to port to pc-98? It is a fun non-linear, multi-branches, multi-endings dating sim.
> 
> Note to _Love Potion_: Using NP2 you must set GDC to 2.5MHz, to avoid an initial error message. To do this you must "reset with help Key", set the value as pictured below, and then exit the japanese menu (last option).
> ...


I just tried setting the GDC clock and found out, that I had it on 2.5 MHz the whole time. As I never had any issues (but indeed Love Potion doesn't boot with 5 MHz), I'm wondering if I should just leave it on 2.5 MHz.
What does it do anyways? Could anyone explain that to me? ;


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 16, 2022)

ecto said:


> I'm wondering if I should just leave it on 2.5 MHz.
> What does it do anyways?


Hello. I honestly don't have the slightest idea... I tried leaving it 2.5Mhz while playing Yu-No, and the transitions from one image to another are slower, so I recommend leaving it at 5Mhz when possible.


----------



## ecto (Dec 16, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Hello. I honestly don't have the slightest idea... I tried leaving it 2.5Mhz while playing Yu-No, and the transitions from one image to another are slower, so I recommend leaving it at 5Mhz when possible.


Ah, good point! Faster transitions are always good! I'll see if I can automate the switch to 2,5 MHz for incompatible games.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 16, 2022)

@jackdbs , where can we download the latest patch? Is it the same link as the first one? I tried to patch the jap hdi version of the Neo Kobe collection with the 1.02 patch using Android Unipatcher but it gives me an unknown error, how come? Previously it always worked! Even using the online Web Patcher gives me the same error:
https://hack64.net/tools/patcher.php
It doesn't work with this online patcher either:
https://kotcrab.github.io/xdelta-wasm/
Are you sure the Japanese hdi version should be used and not the previously pre-patched one?
Has anyone else been able to patch the hdi using version 1.02?


----------



## ecto (Dec 16, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> @jackdbs , where can we download the latest patch? Is it the same link as the first one? I tried to patch the jap hdi version of the Neo Kobe collection with the 1.02 patch using Android Unipatcher but it gives me an unknown error, how come? Previously it always worked! Even using the online Web Patcher gives me the same error:
> https://hack64.net/tools/patcher.php
> It doesn't work with this online patcher either:
> https://kotcrab.github.io/xdelta-wasm/
> ...


I did it with XDeltaUI under windows. Yesterday I had problems with the prior (1.01) Version so I downloaded the latest xdelta3 version. I worked then and today with patch version 1.02, too.


----------



## Nikokaro (Dec 16, 2022)

I somehow managed to get the hdi patched with the recent version, and after copying the save.dat files from the old one I was able to continue reading this visual novel without any problems. For those who don't know, to extract and copy files from an hdi format you have to use EditDisk, a free pc software:


----------



## BabaJeanmel (Dec 16, 2022)

ecto said:


> Ah, good point! Faster transitions are always good! I'll see if I can automate the switch to 2,5 MHz for incompatible games.


Changing the GDC clock can be done with editing In np21x.ini, inside the [NekoProject21] section, change the DIPswtch value to 3e e3 7b for 2.5 mhz, and 3e 63 7b for 5 mhz.

To automate the process would require using something like ahk3. I use a rocketlauncher script myself, but I know it's not very much used because of its complexity and lack of recent support.


----------



## Jarly (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello again, friends. Question to all who finished Amy. Could you provide the credits screen with "Director" and "Scenario" positions? It would be useful for vn database completion.


----------

